# CEU's



## nikiwit (Oct 24, 2012)

I am wondering if anyone knows what happens if you don't have your full amount of CEU's in by the daue by date....


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 15, 2012)

*Certification will expire*

If you do not submit the required CEUs in time your certification will expire.


----------



## Ldari (Nov 20, 2012)

*cEU*

Just FYI, If you have invalid CEUs they let you have a few days to replace those. I had to get 5 additional CEUs because I had Coding Edge tests that were too old.


----------



## Surgeons123 (Nov 21, 2012)

*ceu's*

You will lose your credential.:


----------

